# what i did in a classroom today !!



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i always sit in the back,so that no one will notice me when i get nervous,i eat the same meal every day when i go back home,and i dont eat anything during classes,my stomache growls 2-3 times a day.Well








,this morning i took my headphone connected to my mobile phone that has radio and plays mp3s,i put it in my left ear with low volume,and i found that helps me to forget about ibs and it makes me relax a little bit,,when i feel like nervous about silence i turn it on,,this distracts your mind,try it and tell me what do you think,,sounds crazy !!







sorry for poor english.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im glad you found something that helped!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I would pull out my Gameboy in class. A distraction from tha pain can bring the biggest relief sometimes.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

when i get a stomach ache, i start to think about sex...it helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

I found the same thing. I take my MP3 player and a book of Soduku puzzles with me everywhere - it means I can walk places and most important - wait for a bus. I would worry so much before, that I would have to go to the bathroom and have to leave the bus stop, then I'd miss the bus and be late for where ever I was trying to be. Portable music is a godsend.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome amnesicemu


----------



## sancha (Dec 25, 2005)

im not really a nerd but reading usually helps me take my mind of my stoarch arche


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I agree about portable music on trains and buses! It helps no end..


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

lol it wouldnt mean you were a nerd een if you did read *sighs*when i was at school (and im only 21 so that wasnt too long ago) they would go mental with us if we were caught listening to music or whatever.


----------



## 16428 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sancha I feel the same, I often read and that helps calm my stomach down, Glad the Mp3 thing works for ya! Hope its My Chemical Romance on the playlist


----------



## 20307 (Mar 24, 2006)

Music helps me, too. Reading, also. But, saying this makes me wonder.If we do something, and we forget about IBS...Is it the fact that we worry about it what brings it on? Or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Worrying about having an IBS attack DEFINITELY brings on the attack! I can vouch for this personally because that is the only reason I have problems with my IBS...until recently I dealt with it really brilliantly, and then I had my first panic attack out of nowhere on the bus. From then on, I have been really really nervous...


----------

